# coordonnées



## edwingill

Est-ce que il y'a un seul mot en espagnol pour *coordonnées* en tant que adresses et numéros  de téléphone?
merci d'avance


----------



## dipascual

Me parece que se puede usar la palabra "datos (personales)".


----------



## edwingill

dipascual merci beaucoup


----------



## Glaoé

Buenos dias,

Como puedo traducir "coordonnées bancaires" en español ?
"Datos bancarios"
"informaciones bancarias"
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## essai

"datos bancarios" me parece lo más correcto


----------



## Carla Breut

Sí, aquí decimos "datos bancarios".


----------



## Domtom

-
Estoy de acuerdo con *Essai* y *Carla*.


----------



## Glaoé

Muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## formentera

bonsoir
je souhaite traduire la phrase suivante : "voici mes coordonées mail et téléphoniques"
merci de votre aide


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir formentera:
Ce forum demande aux participants de faire un effort de traduction.
Tu peux t'aider du dictionnaire WR français-espagnol pour ta traduction.
Voir ici "coordonnées" : http://www.wordreference.com/fres/coordonn%c3%a9es


----------



## formentera

merci
puis je traduire par :" le informo de mis datos telefonicos y email : ..." ou "adelante mis datos telefonicos y email"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenas noches:

Lo habitual es:
_"le indico mi teléfono y e-mail" o_
"_mis datos de contacto son : teléfono, e-mail"_

sería: _le adelanto_ pero mejor: _le comunico mis datos:...._


----------



## swift

Les indications de Tina sont exactes, mais j'ajouterais un "A continuación" en tête de phrase...


----------



## formentera

merci de votre aide


----------



## makiaki

¿M*e pueden ayudar por favor con la siguiente frase?, *¿Qué* significa:*

*Par quel moyen as-tu eu les coordonnées de notre foyer *


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

  Señas / datos de ubicación, cuando tú le das o haces llegar tus nº telefónicos y tus direcciones física y/o electrónica a alguien, _alors tu lui donnes tes coordonnées_. 
À +
Pohana


----------



## makiaki

makiaki said:


> ¿M*e pueden ayudar por favor con la siguiente frase?, *¿Qué* significa:*
> 
> *Par quel moyen as-tu eu les coordonnées de notre foyer *


 
Si está esa frase en una ficha de inscripcion significaría por que medio nos vas a hacer llegar tus documentos? es para una inscripcion. No se como contestar esa pregunta :S


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días makiaki:



makiaki said:


> Si está esa frase en una ficha de inscripcion significaría por que medio nos vas a hacer llegar tus documentos? es para una inscripcion. No se como contestar esa pregunta :S


 
Te sugiero que vuelvas a leer todo el hilo. 

Coordonnées son señas/datos....

Aquí te preguntan de qué manera has obtenido dicha información, y no cómo vas a remitir documentos.

Ahora te toca hacer tu propio intento de traducción. Si sigues teniendo dudas, indícalo.


----------



## mancasa

Buenas tardes, desearía una traducción para "coordonnees du fournisseur" en un estadillo de relación de pagos.

Gracias


----------



## agrispa

Salut, moi je dirais Los datos del proveedor.


----------



## mancasa

je te remerçi


----------

